# Sold



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Sold Sold Sold


----------



## ronmag (May 18, 2008)

hello am interested in screens are they inside or out and how much thank you in advance for your reply ronmag


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

ronmag said:


> hello am interested in screens are they inside or out and how much thank you in advance for your reply ronmag


They are external,

I will pm you


----------

